# What's a good tool to cut holes with?



## FloydBanks (Mar 18, 2007)

So, let me start by saying I do not have a jigsaw, and would like to not have to purchase one if I can help it because that's $ I don't want to spend.
I'm trying to cut holes in plastic (tupperware/rubbermaid tubs)... and scissors is very slow, and very hard to do because I keep cracking stuff.  Is there something else that works well to cut stuff that I could use, or maybe something inexpensive that I could pickup that you could think of? Or is a jigsaw pretty much the way to go?


----------



## Dada (Mar 18, 2007)

I just use a utility knife -- you know, the kind that carpenters use that have the blade that slides out. I use a fairly fresh blade and it cuts through Rubbermaid like it is butter. Be CAREFUL when you are doing it, though. It can slip as you are cutting and you can give yourself a really nasty gash. When you are cutting, take it slow and follow your line and you can cut out nearly perfect circles or whatever you want. Tupperware can be a bit tougher because it is more brittle. It may be a good idea to drill a hole first right next to your line so you can insert the blade. When cutting Tupperware, I have found it easier to lay the thing on something like an old magazine and then carefully cut using the tip of the blade. Sometimes you will have to go around twice to get it all the way through.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 18, 2007)

There is a tool named a "Hole Saw". It's like a drill bit that fits into an electric drill, but has a round end that cuts a hole. You can buy them at any hardware store. Just tell them you need a hole saw for a hole that is the size you need. Sometimes they come in 3 packs of three different sizes.


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 18, 2007)

I like both those ideas.  I didn't think to even try a utility knife because I didn't think it would be sharp enough since my scissors work so poorly, but I'll definitely give it a shot, and I'll go check out those hole saws next home depot trip I make. Thanks guys


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 18, 2007)

A trip to the emergency room to sew up your leg after gashing it with a utility knife...$800

Hole saw...$20

I added a pic of it to my last post in this thread.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 18, 2007)

a good pair of snips will work.. like tin snips.. they are heavy duty and would cut faster..

I usually drill holes around the perimeter i have to cut and then use the snips to connect the dots so to say.. works pretty well for big holes..


----------



## theyorker (Mar 18, 2007)

FloydBanks said:
			
		

> So, let me start by saying I do not have a jigsaw, and would like to not have to purchase one if I can help it because that's $ I don't want to spend.
> I'm trying to cut holes in plastic (tupperware/rubbermaid tubs)... and scissors is very slow, and very hard to do because I keep cracking stuff. Is there something else that works well to cut stuff that I could use, or maybe something inexpensive that I could pickup that you could think of? Or is a jigsaw pretty much the way to go?


 
You can buy a handsaw for cutting metal that will work very well for what you want to do.  This cost's $6 at Home Depot.


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't think the handsaw is what I'm looking for... I was going more for circles/rectangles in the middle of the tubs, not just cutting the whole thing down the middle...


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 19, 2007)

umm.. just get a drill bit... how big do U need the holes? i popd 1/2" holes in my cloner with a 1/2" drill bit.. bam.... perfect... if U need some cheap ones or even a cheap hole saw set .. go to Ace hardware.. or better yet find a Harbor Freight.. just a cheap peace of shhhh crap will work for popn holes in plastic... just dont push hard U might split tha plastic... use the drill bit like they are made to be used and just go slow with light pressure... hole saws go up pretty big.. like 4"  so U should be pretty well off with a hole saw set


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

jack hammer  wait how big did u want that hole? lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 19, 2007)

Heat up the end of a poker and just stick it through .. works for me


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 19, 2007)

i nees 4" holes, so i'm gonna pick up a hole saw today.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 19, 2007)

Tin snips work very well!


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 19, 2007)

I went to Home Depot.... picked up a 4" hole saw.  Low and behold I had to get an attachment for it too.. I couldn't find any that came all together in the 4" size, so the whole thing ended up running me $35.
It works great, though.. take a look.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

is that a home made carbon filter?


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 19, 2007)

umm.. what tha hell did U build?


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

the little box with the vent tubing?


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 19, 2007)

the little box with the vent tubing is a homemade carbon filter made out of 2 tupperware containers, the smaller inside the larger.. the bottom is cut out of the small one, with the activated carbon on a screen in there... there's 4" holes now in the larger one for the tube to connect to that you can see in that pic... it's going to sit on top of the rubbermades in the left of the pic when I put them together.  There's a fan in the top of the filter to work for exhaust... and there's 2 passive intakes (double the outtake size) in the bottom rubbermaid tub.
Any more questions?


----------



## theyorker (Mar 19, 2007)

Looking good so far Floyd.  How many plants you gonna grow in there?  Also what kind of lighting are you going to use?  I'm guessing you will veg and flower in there?  Very creative/compact design.  You will probably want to seal that seam between the two containers to make it air/light tight.  Maybe you could use aluminum tape?  Just a thought.  Later man.


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 20, 2007)

I think what I'm going to end up doing, yorker, is getting thicker weather stripping.. i just have small like 1cm weather stripping right now and it almost does the trick, so if i move up to the thicker stuff it should work just fine.  I'm going to be using CFL's for lighting the whole way through.... and I know that most people on this site are all for HPS/HID lights when it comes to flowering, but I've seen some good results with just CFLs... in the end I hope to harvest something like this:


----------



## theyorker (Mar 20, 2007)

A wise man told me always have a goal in writing!!!     I'm using all flourescents for my grow and so far I'm very happy with the results.  I hope it comes out great for you mang.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Mar 27, 2007)

What are the kleenex boxes on each side of that rubbermaid for?

Also I am doin ok with all cfl grow


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 27, 2007)

On the one in the picture they are passive air intakes... I have mine made of the duct tubes, with screens on the inside to keep out any little bugs or critters.


----------

